# Barking Out the Window



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I have a front glass door and window which Jaro likes to sit and watch out. If I know someone is coming, like the letter carrier, I call him to me and treat treat treat. Or I go to him and talk to him about being a good boy and treat treat treat. Works pretty well.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There are a few good options:

1) Keep up the management other than training sessions. We do NOT want to let him practice this behavior (it will get stronger).
2) At times where you can predict there may be things (or get a family member to help you).... thing outside...call.. feed. If that's too difficult for your dog (he won't come), separately work on hyour recall, but just sit at the door with him and start feeding treats.

YES it seems like you are reinforcing the behavior. HOWEVER if that is true, you will see the "i'm scared" bark change to a "feed me treats" bark. Which is preferable because then you can get rid of that bark and you know he is not worried. Most dogs however, will just bark less because the scary thing then feed routine decreases the dog's fear/anxiety about things outside.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother's dog start exhibiting signs of territorial "aggression". He lived in the same house all his puppy hood and always looked out the window and onto the busy street and was fine. But soon started barking at people, dogs, etc. What worked for him was getting him out of the house. In his case (not necessarily your dog's case) he was spending too much time inside and not enough time outside on walks. His schedule became an early morning 45 min walk before breakfast, a quick lunchtime walk, and another long walk in the evening. Getting him out of the house 3 times a day, especially in the morning, has completely stopped the territorial barking. He's now content to sit and watch out the window instead of going crazy whenever he sees something. It might be something to consider for your guy. I would be creeped out by 3am barkings...but at the same time, relieved to now that he's paying attention!


----------

